# Yoga @ Hong Kong



## yoga freak (Nov 16, 2010)

does anyone know any good yoga place in HK?:juggle:


----------



## MrsHEALEY (Feb 8, 2011)

yoga freak said:


> does anyone know any good yoga place in HK?:juggle:


Hi, i've just had a trial session at Pure Yoga in causeway bay - they have 5 different locations. the problem is you have to sign up to a 12-24 month contract and its not cheap + application fee + processing fee. they are pretty hard sellers. however i've got another free trial this morning, and i'm doing some research as i've heard that there are other cheaper yoga places.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Many of the malls through out Hong Kong have some good Yogurt stands. JW


----------



## MrsHEALEY (Feb 8, 2011)

*yoga places*

Hi,

i haven't done a heck of a lot of yoga - but absolutely love Bikram or Hot Yoga. i've tried out myoga and pure yoga - both in causeway bay. 

myoga also has cycling, pilates, dance and other aerobic classes and is cheaper than pure yoga.

pure yoga is just yoga, its pretty expensive, but the premises are just beautiful.

as a guide for a 24 month contract, its about $725 per month at pure & about $599 per month for myoga. both have cashback type offers and generally you pay up front for the 2 years, unless you can get your bank to do an instalment deal. they waive processing fees and application fees if you do a 24 mth deal.

i've tried both, and just going back tomorrow for my second free trial at pure - recommend you do a couple of classes on free trial to make your mind up!






yoga freak said:


> does anyone know any good yoga place in HK?:juggle:


----------



## waysforhotyoga (Jul 11, 2012)

I have only tried once but it was not in HK. 

yes, it's good to practice yoga to improve your health. Although it looks simple to hold certain positions, it certain make your body work hard. Start with beginner lessons. I am considering it myself. If you have health club membership see if they have yoga offering already. Now you reminded me I should check it out also.


----------



## SteffieC (Aug 1, 2012)

The are some gyms where you can walk in to take a introduction lesson, try that before you sign a contract


----------

